# Best Place for 1-2 Week Language Course



## JaclynNZ (Mar 16, 2009)

I am looking for the best place to do a one to two week language course on italian when I arrive in late april or early may, I would rather be somewhere out of the main cities as hoping this will be more cost effective, does anyone have any good ideas? I am looking for 20-40 hours per week..


----------



## WorldFlightRN (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't know about language courses, but I can recommend a great cd while you are learning. Its Berlitz "rush hour italian" they actually have it in a few languages, but it's set to music (that is horribly corny but effective in learning)

Hope this helps.
Kristen
Private Medical Care International, LLC


----------



## flawed (Jul 20, 2008)

JaclynNZ said:


> I am looking for the best place to do a one to two week language course on italian when I arrive in late april or early may, I would rather be somewhere out of the main cities as hoping this will be more cost effective, does anyone have any good ideas? I am looking for 20-40 hours per week..


Hi, My daughter did an Italian course with Apple languages I think. They had lots of locations, she did a months course and boarded with an Italian family, in Sorrento.

She loved it and you can't beat the Amalfi coast for a location. There was one in Sicily that looked good too. they had lots of less glamorous locations too if you are on a tight budget. 

If you can't find it, send me a message and I'll put you in touch with her.


----------



## flawed (Jul 20, 2008)

there is a free web based one, something mocha, which my husband had been doing .


----------



## ebart (Apr 23, 2009)

bbc website has a free online italian course for beginners. It is very good. You should have a look at it...good luck


----------



## JaclynNZ (Mar 16, 2009)

I think I am best to actually attend a school, still can't decide where to go! So many choices. I think I will try in Tuscany or down South a bit more so I can get it cheaper!


----------

